# Flordia's Exotic Non-native Fish



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Check this link out it has a list of all fish that have been released into Flordia waters that were from other countries. We all knew about the oscar population there, but KNIFEFISH :!: WELL here is the link check it out.
http://floridafisheries.com/fishes/non-native.html


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Good to know what im swimming with.......i have seen the snakeheads and a friend saw a group of Walking Cats cross the street after hurricane charley...


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

OOO giant Arrowana thingy


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol and don't forget the sw exotics... lionfish!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Theres certain fish I wouldnt like to stick my hand in a tank with one let alone swim with them. What a shame.


----------

